# Estimate prices??



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Could you all help me get an idea of how much these goats could run for? 
They are not yet 3 months but they were born on valentines day.
Here is the girl, Violet




















(the pink on the girls nose is from her rubbing it on the fence)
And the boy, Clover



















Here is the dadBoer X Nubian)







If y'all need anymore angles, different pictures.... Ect.. Just comment.... Thanks!!

Kayla Renee


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I would say if you sell the girl right now, you may get 150 to 200. I really like her. However, I would wether the buck kid and sell him for meat or as a pet. He is cross-border so that is what I would do unless he is the best of the best and he not doing much for me. Also he does have curled ears (Folded like a hotdog bun) and that is not good for breeding. You can get (around here in Il. at the moment) about a 1 a pound or higher.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Do maybe 100 dollars if I wait till he grows a bit more?


Kayla Renee


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I bet. If you sell him around Easter, and he is about 65-70 pounds, I hear they go pretty high up. We sell after all the fairs because we show so it don't know how high the prices to go.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cinco De Mayo is coming up also...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep... 


Kayla Renee


----------

